# presented for your amusement only



## ricbarbour (Jul 28, 2021)

A disgruntled Tesla owner blows up his 2013 model S. (I wonder if he let the batteries discharge and freeze, thus the 20k euro bill?)


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

This has already been posted on the forum here.

Disgruntled nothing - Youtube attention whore, IMO. Sold off the drive motor on what was likely a salvage 2013, so the car may have been close to zero cost. They also were extremely careful to slice the car up with shaped charges first and then do the old exploding gasoline Hollywood special effects trick. Meh. Red-necks are too dumb to see anything other than "heh heh, blowed up a libtard's golf cart"

No different than the Youtube ass who bought a brand new Plaid and tried to drive it completely submerged. Stupid is profitable.

If you have enough subscribers, stupid is lucrative...look at "top trending" on Youtube and it's always the dumbass stuff that scrapes the top.


----------



## ricbarbour (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah, I know YT is an idiot haven. But this guy is beyond the pale....





and he tried it again


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> Disgruntled nothing - Youtube attention whore, IMO.


Pretty much nothing you said in your post is correct.

I've no idea who this guy is, the owner perhaps, as it is all different content and footage than the main stuff, but the channel that did this was the Hydraulic Press Channel on their second channel Beyond the Press. A generally stand-up husband and wife team are and well regarded.



> Sold off the drive motor on what was likely a salvage 2013, so the car may have been close to zero cost. Meh. Red-necks are too dumb to see anything other than "heh heh, blowed up a libtard's golf cart"


No, they sold off everything of value (motor and batteries). And it has nothing to do with anyone's political agenda. Laurie and Annie (husband and wife that run the Hydraulic Press Channel) drive a 2020 Tesla themselves and own a lot of TSLA stock, and even say it has nothing to do with that. Just that it's an old car that had no value and so they're going to blow it up.

Here's it on the Beyond the Press channel:






"Don't worry, it's not brand new or even running. It's a long story, the owner of the car asked if we'd explode the car. And also don't worry about the batteries, they have been removed. Also we have removed some expensive parts like the rear motor and stuff like that. The first battery died, then someone else than Tesla changed it, then it broke again for some other reason, then the guy took it to Tesla and they weren't super thrilled about fixing the car because it was fixed by someone else already, then there was talk that it was imported from the States into Europe and that is also something that Tesla doesn't like very much and they weren't super thrilled about fixing the car. "

... The car needs a new battery, which costs 20,000eu and might not even have been possible, so it wasn't worth that. The battery was water damaged. So it was off to the wrecker's anyways and they thought this would be a more fun way of destroying it.



> They also were extremely careful to slice the car up with shaped charges first and then do the old exploding gasoline Hollywood special effects trick.


Again, no. There's nothing faked. These guys are licensed demolition experts and regularly use real explosives to blow things up in interesting ways. They test grenades in various enclosures and such.

It was filmed using a million dollars worth of slowmo cameras and lighting. You can watch it in absurdly slow motion and watch the explosion actually travel through the det cord and watch the shockwave.

It's not some red neck faking an explosion.


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

Blowing stuff up in a controlled setting can be fun.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I didn't say it was faked. I said the car was cut up, then blown up using fuel to make a fireball.

Thanks for taking the time to fill in the interesting details


----------



## Matthew Dason (12 mo ago)

This is true but the car has already taken the engine and some expensive spare parts.


----------

